# U-he Ryzen tests



## synthpunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks extremely promising.

https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=480801

PS cross posted to DAW subforum


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 17, 2017)

But it's not promising if you like working on lowest latencies...

http://www.scanproaudio.info/2017/03/02/amd-ryzen-first-look-for-audio/


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 17, 2017)

Getting ready to use mine live.
The latencies on Bidule to my XITE-1 are 64 samples/48k @ 1.2 msec.
Stock speeds and DDR4 2400 14-14-14.
Although the memory latencies are high they don't interfere with performance.
Running it 3 days 16 hours a day.

Maybe with recording benchmarks these CPUs and Chipsets aren't as capable as Intels yet but for lean hosts using large high poly multis in Dual Live Mode this DAWg'll hunt....

Still bringing another Z97/i7 4790k 4U just in case.


----------



## Symfoniq (Apr 17, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> But it's not promising if you like working on lowest latencies...
> 
> http://www.scanproaudio.info/2017/03/02/amd-ryzen-first-look-for-audio/



That was over a month ago. I'm no AMD fanboy (except to the extent that I hope a resurgent AMD will force Intel to reduce pricing), but every BIOS update seems to only help Ryzen's performance. It's increasingly clear that the early Ryzen BOISes were rush jobs. Will be interesting to see where these CPUs ultimately end up in the performance benchmarks.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 18, 2017)

That's it in a nutshell.
I've already seen just how big a difference Overclocking RAM does.
The cache design seems to run at 4-600mhz slower than the CPU so when you overclock this scales upward with RAM and performs better than Intels clocked at the same speed.
While Intel holds its lead in single thread performance they are getting trounced in Multicore with overclocking. I can't get anywhere with my current RAM, 4GHz is it, but I don't need the extra performance. I like temps and performance where they are as I use rackmount Chassis, much higher heat risks failure.
But by summertime these chipsets and RAM will be a great alternative.
i7 7700 is still a better Quad Core, but not by ant real time usage tests.
The multi core / more synths Ryzens are a great upgrade from a Quad Core.

An impressive difference from their last designs.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 25, 2017)

I am a bit behind with this. Can someone give me the bullet points on the Ryzen? 

-DJ


----------

